# Truing bladed spokes



## jmorgan (Apr 13, 2012)

Took my RS-80's to the LBS and asked them to true them. The guy did, but in the process twisted the bladed spokes. I have since straightened them as I figured it was not good for them to be twisted and will be taking them to their other store and will ask them to do it right. Could they have messed up the integrity of the spokes?


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

Absolutely. Twisting bladed spokes can definitely compromise the integrity. Sounds like the mechanic who did this didn't know what he was doing. I assume when you straightened the spokes out, the wheel came back out of true?


----------



## slegros (Sep 22, 2009)

When working with bladed spokes you do need a spoke holder. I wouldn't bring the wheels back to that guy again if he doesn't know enough to use one. The spoke integrity will depend on how far they were twisted, and whether or not they were permanently deformed. 

The RS-80s use straight pull spokes correct? If so you are probably OK as the spoke itself will likely rotate at the hub before it builds enough torque to damage the spoke. J-pull are a different story.


----------



## jmorgan (Apr 13, 2012)

Zen Cyclery said:


> Absolutely. Twisting bladed spokes can definitely compromise the integrity. Sounds like the mechanic who did this didn't know what he was doing. I assume when you straightened the spokes out, the wheel came back out of true?


Just checked the front wheel and it's noticeably worse then before I brought it in.


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

That's sad. I've built about 5 sets of wheels over the years and used Wheelsmith AE oval spokes each time. The beauty of non- round spokes is you can easily tell if there is any spoke wind-up immediately and take care of it.
If someone trues your wheel with bladed spokes and winds them up, they are truly clueless.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

jmorgan said:


> Took my RS-80's to the LBS and asked them to true them. The guy did, but in the process twisted the bladed spokes. I have since straightened them as I figured it was not good for them to be twisted and will be taking them to their other store and will ask them to do it right. Could they have messed up the integrity of the spokes?


I can't answer your last question but here's some advice - don't ever let that person touch your bike again. If he doesn't know enough to not let bladed spokes twist, what else didn't he do right?


----------



## jmorgan (Apr 13, 2012)

Yea he won't be working on my bike again. The guys I know were all busy, next time I will wait.


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

Do it yourself. It's not hard.


----------



## bvber (Apr 23, 2011)

Check out this thread.


----------



## skill3 (Feb 18, 2012)

Compromising the integrity of the spokes would depend on how much twist they were in.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

skill3 said:


> Compromising the integrity of the spokes would depend on how much twist they were in.


ANY twist at all indicated that the person working on the wheel was 'doing it wrong'.


----------



## skill3 (Feb 18, 2012)

I never commended the person for twisting the spokes. My point was that a slight twist would not compromise the integrity of the spoke. When you cxwrench, build a wheel with round spokes, how do you keep them from twisting? Right, you don't. You allow the twist and then turn back. You also lube the nipple seat and use a spoke prep for the threads to minimize the twist. You also stress the wheel to let the spoke seat.


----------



## oldandtired (Aug 2, 2011)

> You allow the twist and then turn back.


Not necessarily true. I use a tool called a twist resist that you use to hold the spoke when it starts to twist while tightening


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

oldandtired said:


> Not necessarily true. I use a tool called a twist resist that you use to hold the spoke when it starts to twist while tightening


i have one too...it's easy to tell when they start twisting, then you just clamp 'em w/ the tool and all is good.


----------

